# Trade I applied for is now closed, what to do now?



## davidf33 (29 Aug 2013)

I did my CFAT and interview and medical all back in March.  Due to lots of issues, I only today received my letter finally stating that I meet the Common Enrolment Medical Standard.  When I applied, E-Tech was open and in demand.  today however when I called the Recruiting Centre for the final decision on my application, they informed me that E-Tech was now closed.  The Petty Officer told me not to get discouraged because the trade may in fact open up again by January.  The man I was supposed to be talking to however was not in and is supposed to call me back on Monday.  I'm just wondering a few things.  1) What are the chances of the trade opening before January? 2) Is it possible to pick a different trade instead of waiting so long for the trade that I had originally applied for? and 3) How do I know which trades are and aren't open.  
I've been waiting over a year now from the time I actually applied for the reg force.  I really don't want to wait until January, but if that's what it takes I will.  I was also interested in Hull Tech so I will inquire whether or not that is open or not.


----------



## JorgSlice (29 Aug 2013)

My total process time from first application to enrolment has been 3 years. Same circumstances, there were lots of applicants, not enough positions. Trades opened and trades closed before I was even put onto a merit list. Finally I said "screw it" and joined the Reserves to get my foot in the door, get some training for a few years, concentrate on completing my degree and put in for a Component Transfer to the Reg Force. 

If this is something you truly want, don't be discouraged and just keep trying and wait it out.


----------



## Cbbmtt (29 Aug 2013)

What you can do is find out what trades you are interested in, send an email to the recruiter and he'll look to see if they are open. Unfortunately, they can not just send you a list every time you want to know.

If your heart is set on one career, don't settle for something you might not be happy doing for the next 3-5 years. 

I really wanted AESOP and it's closed now and I'm not really happy about it, however I also really want ACOP which is still open and I'm a little hesitant about long periods at sea but I wanted the NAVCOM career as well.


----------



## davidf33 (29 Aug 2013)

As of right now I'm applied for the navy? Not that I'm interested, but if it came down to it, would I be able to switch to a career in the airforce or army instead? Just wondering in case it came down to picking a different trade.


----------



## Jacky Tar (29 Aug 2013)

mapleleafs said:
			
		

> As of right now I'm applied for the navy? Not that I'm interested, but if it came down to it, would I be able to switch to a career in the airforce or army instead? Just wondering in case it came down to picking a different trade.



I'm one of the electrical instructors at Canadian Forces Fleet School Esquimalt, so I'm glad to hear  you want to be an ETECH. I haven't talked with the coast trade adviser recently, so I can't speak to availability. That said, there are land and air equivalents to the ETECH trade, so if it's not open, you can certainly do related work in other branches of the service.

I would look at the recruiting website; they're usually pretty good about keeping the open trades list updated. Or, as suggested above, talk to your recruiter, but don't make a pest of yourself.


----------



## davidf33 (29 Aug 2013)

Jacky Tar said:
			
		

> I'm one of the electrical instructors at Canadian Forces Fleet School Esquimalt, so I'm glad to hear  you want to be an ETECH. I haven't talked with the coast trade adviser recently, so I can't speak to availability. That said, there are land and air equivalents to the ETECH trade, so if it's not open, you can certainly do related work in other branches of the service.
> 
> I would look at the recruiting website; they're usually pretty good about keeping the open trades list updated. Or, as suggested above, talk to your recruiter, but don't make a pest of yourself.



Where could I find the open trades list on the site? Maybe post a link? Thanks so much though! Ill definitely look into the ETECH equivalents to make sure I have other options.


----------



## Cbbmtt (29 Aug 2013)

The site is outdated, you need to contact a recruiter.


----------



## Jacky Tar (30 Aug 2013)

mapleleafs said:
			
		

> Where could I find the open trades list on the site? Maybe post a link? Thanks so much though! Ill definitely look into the ETECH equivalents to make sure I have other options.



http://www.forces.ca/en/home/ - it's a streamer below the main picture on the site. How up to date it is I can't say, since that's controled by CFRG, not us 

Here's the trade info on the site: http://www.forces.ca/en/job/electricaltechnician-34 BTW, if you were wondering, the woman in the thin pic above the video is working on a microprocessor controlling a switchboard for a HALIFAX-class ship. Unfortunately the pic is cropped too close for me to tell if it's the forwrad or after switchboard.

As Cbmutt said, the site isn't updated as much as it could be. The Sr Elec Instr at the school is also the assistance trade advisor for the left coast and as soon as he's done with whomever's in his office (door's closed, which is a hint) I'll ask him what the current, today status of the trade is for entry.

ETA: I just spoke with the Chief; the intake for this FY is full now. That said, talk to the recruiters, let them know your interested and stay on top of it for when the new intake opens for FY 2014. The intake was 18 this year, and will probably (no promises!  :nod be about the same for next FY.


----------



## Ice97 (30 Aug 2013)

mapleleafs said:
			
		

> As of right now I'm applied for the navy? Not that I'm interested, but if it came down to it, would I be able to switch to a career in the airforce or army instead? Just wondering in case it came down to picking a different trade.




Make sure that if you pick an element because of a trade that you want that it is an element that you will be happy with....cause to do an element transfer you have to wait til after you've been in for 5 years


----------



## Jacky Tar (3 Sep 2013)

Ice97 said:
			
		

> Make sure that if you pick an element because of a trade that you want that it is an element that you will be happy with....cause to do an element transfer you have to wait til after you've been in for 5 years



No you don't. First, there's no such thing as an 'element transfer'; the closest there is is selection of DEU in purple trades (e.g., log, medical, admin, etc.). Not being in a purple trade I can't speak with authority to how often you can change DEU, but it doesn't matter, because regardless of what DEU you wear, purple trades can be employed in any branch of the service. If you don't think it's so, look at the number of supply techs onboard HMC ships who have CADPAT slip-ons on their NCD shirts.

You join a trade, some of which are specific to an element of service (e.g., being an ETECH; it's a hard sea trade). Some trades - and it varies from trade to trade - have requirements for a minimum time of service in the trade following different QLs before you can apply for a voluntary occupational transfer.


----------



## Ice97 (10 Nov 2013)

Jacky Tar said:
			
		

> No you don't. First, there's no such thing as an 'element transfer'; the closest there is is selection of DEU in purple trades (e.g., log, medical, admin, etc.). Not being in a purple trade I can't speak with authority to how often you can change DEU, but it doesn't matter, because regardless of what DEU you wear, purple trades can be employed in any branch of the service. If you don't think it's so, look at the number of supply techs onboard HMC ships who have CADPAT slip-ons on their NCD shirts.
> 
> You join a trade, some of which are specific to an element of service (e.g., being an ETECH; it's a hard sea trade). Some trades - and it varies from trade to trade - have requirements for a minimum time of service in the trade following different QLs before you can apply for a voluntary occupational transfer.



So you are not a purple trade....but you are telling someone that is in a Purple trade that they are incorrect?  Maybe you should get your facts straight first.  I was told by the recruiter when I joined my trade (Comm Rsch) that if after 5 years if I wanted to wear another uniform that I could do an element transfer...that I could.  My friend in the same trade as me just this past summer completed an element transfer and went from wearing an Air Force uniform to wearing an Army uniform.  

If you are in a trade that is Army only....then obviously you cannot change to Air Force or Navy as that would require changing trades.  All I was saying to the Op was that if he was set on wearing a particular uniform to be careful as to which trade he chooses


----------

